# Gold tip arrows??



## thisdogfishes (Jan 9, 2014)

I was wondering what was everyone's thoughts were on Gold Tip arrows? I have been shooting Easton Bloodlines for some years and was looking at the FMJ but the price of those are a bit high for my taste.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

They are the only ones I shoot since giving up my xx75's and going the carbon route. I have no idea if they are any better or worse than other carbon offerings. My guess is that any carbon arrow is probably better than my abilities but for whatever reason I went with the gold tips and stuck with them. 

I've got no complaints since I started using them other than an occasional ouch when I loose one in the grass. Short of drilling a rock or a robin hood, I can't remember ever breaking one.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Good shafts, Have not had one break that didn't deserve it (user error). I run the Velocity plenty strong and a tad lighter. Most of use cannot out shoot a .006 runout but I am using .003 just because. Lots of good arrows out there. Figure out what you want out of an arrow then do some surfing for specifications from different mfgs You will learn alot in the process.


----------



## michigandrake (May 17, 2012)

thisdogfishes said:


> I was wondering what was everyone's thoughts were on Gold Tip arrows? I have been shooting Easton Bloodlines for some years and was looking at the FMJ but the price of those are a bit high for my taste.


 i have been shooting them for years. Good, tough arrow and priced right. I have used a few versions of the hunter grade shafts (.006) and none have let me down. 454 hit it on the head for me ....... I can't out shoot .006 so why pay the extra.


----------



## cb2176 (May 2, 2015)

Work fine for me... about 15+years...only ones I have ever damaged were horrific shots directly into giant rocks and such.

Probably ricocheted them off a 1,000 trees so far... extremely durable arrow.


----------



## M.I.B. (Sep 2, 2003)

I have been using the Hunter XT for probably 17 years now. I have 10 of the original 12 left. Several have multiple kills on them. Very durable arrow. They have been re-fletched too many times to count.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I use them, work just fine.


----------



## dirk18 (Oct 30, 2008)

thisdogfishes said:


> I was wondering what was everyone's thoughts were on Gold Tip arrows? I have been shooting Easton Bloodlines for some years and was looking at the FMJ but the price of those are a bit high for my taste.


The only problem that I had was when I had a deer break one while on a death run and had to buy a couple replacement arrows from a different year. Even though they were the same arrows of the previous year, the new ones shot two inches higher than the older ones. So, make sure you are aware of this if you have arrows from different years.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’ve been shooting them for at least 15 years with no complaints. They are a great arrow! I have a few that have to be at least 10 years old now. I’m shooting arrows from different years all mixed together and they all shoot the same.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Almost 20 years ago me and a buddy where shooting almost everyday. I was shooting aluminum’s Easton XX78’s and he was shooting skinny gold tips. I swear those things broke very easily. I know they are a completely different arrow now than then but I always remember them from back them.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Best arrow on the market IMO for both hunting and competition.

I won't shoot anything else


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

Gold tip has a rebate right now till the end of the month. 15$ off 6. 30$ off a dozen
Country woods archery in St. John’s.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

My undrunderstan is that the blackout arrows at Bass pro are rebadged goldtips and you save a few bucks. I just picked up a dozen, I haven't shot them yet so I can't say yet.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Gold Tip makes a fine arrow. They're the only ones I use. Unfortunately, I've got to buy more because I've either lost them in the brush shooting too high, or, shot low, hit a rock buried in the ground, and cracked them...but when I did have a full set of arrows, my groupings were very good and the arrows flew very straight.


----------



## Mark Warner (Sep 21, 2015)

I have been shooting them for 18 years and never had a problem. I shoot Gold Tip Hunter XT.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Solid arrow, and I do love the classics. One thing you know with GoldTip Hunters/XT's, etc are that you can find a lighted nock or insert or any other nock if you need one. Marketing is pushing the 4mm,5mm,6mm, .204 shafts etc...but the .244/.246 will never go out of style. They're the standard. You can never go wrong with the standard.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

I love gold tips. Wouldn't shoot any other shaft.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishmaster517 (Dec 18, 2016)

Absolutely no complaints!!!!!!


----------

